
Arq 6: More power, more security, more storage savings - okneil
https://www.arqbackup.com/blog/arq-6-more-power-more-security-more-storage-savings/
======
DavideNL
By the look of their Twitter timeline the launch seems to be a bit of a
disaster...

I spent about 15 minutes buying, downloading and installing Arq 6. Then, i
spent about 10 hours trying to fix things, and eventually downgrade back to
Arq 5 from another backup made with borgbackup...

[https://twitter.com/arqbackup/status/1247845283326803968?s=2...](https://twitter.com/arqbackup/status/1247845283326803968?s=21)

Also, the documentation has been offline all (launch)day:
[https://www.arqbackup.com/documentation/arq6](https://www.arqbackup.com/documentation/arq6)

It's a shame because i've been hapily using Arq4 and 5 for many years.
Hopefully they get their shit sorted quickly.

~~~
DavideNL
For what it's worth, meanwhile i have the new Arq 6 up and running smoothly...
(but without the migration process of my old backups.)

~~~
DavideNL
...and now they have have deleted (or disabled?) their Twitter account:
[https://twitter.com/arqbackup](https://twitter.com/arqbackup)

Not a good sign.

------
hs86
They switched from per-user licenses to per-computer licenses. I am not sure
how this works with previous lifetime licenses.

With my lifetime Arq 5 license I can upgrade to a single computer license with
50% discount and to a 5 computer family pack for 62% discount and I am not
sure why the first option is even offered to previous lifetime accounts.

------
hemancuso
I think the APFS snapshot integration is easily the coolest part of Arq 6. Arq
now has access to a special Apple entitlement to take full-desk point-in-time
snapshots of an APFS container and backup from that. It's like what time
machine would've/should've been, for the cloud.

